# Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?



## Rumpi87 (30. Oktober 2013)

Moin Moin!
Ich bin beim Stöbern im Internet auf die Seite beissindex.de gestoßen! Mich würde einfach mal interessieren was ihr so dazu sagt?
Die Seite berechnet die Idealen Fangzeiten anhand von Wetter sowie Sonne-Mond konstellation!
Ich stehe der Sache sehr skeptisch gegenüber.... Da ich mir nur sehr sehr schwer vorstellen kann das das wirklich funktionieren soll! Ich denke es kommt auch auf Angeldruck und andere einflüße an die Wetter.com etc. nicht vorraussagen können!

Wie oben schon geschrieben würde mich eure Meinung dazu echt mal interessien! Hat vllt. sogar schon jemand erfahrungen mit der Seite und kann da mal nen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben!?

Gruß Rumpi


----------



## Greenmile1 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

naja ich schaue zwar auch seit 2 wochen immer wieder rein aber ich habe in den diesen 2 wochen 12 Zander gefangen als der beissindes bei null war


----------



## MIG 29 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

Von mir auch "naja", habe früher immer wieder reingeschaut und war immer eine Enttäuschung was Beisszeiten angeht, von daher schau nicht mehr rein.


----------



## siloaffe (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

Da sich der Index nicht auf ne bestimmte Fischart bezieht, unsere raubfische aber ganz unterschiedlich auf Umwelteinflüsse reagieren ist der Index mMn fürn Fuß. 

Die Seite an sich ist jedoch nicht schlecht da du viele relevante Wetterdaten auf einen Blick hast.


----------



## Rannebert (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

Bisher hab ich immer dann gut gefangen, wenn die Seite mir ein klares: 'Brauchst gar nicht los zu gehen!' prophezeite!

Kann es aber sein, dass die Beisszeiten da auch gerne an den Tiden festgemacht sind, die uns Inlandangler einfach mal nicht interessieren?
Dafür sind mir diese sechs Stunden zu verdächtig!


----------



## thanatos (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

es ist nix dran,mein Indikator sind meine Fische im Gartenteich,kann ich mich zu 80% drauf verlassen.#6


----------



## pike-81 (31. Oktober 2013)

Moinsen!
Ich gehe Angeln, wenn ich Zeit habe. Und nicht weil mir ein Programm suggeriert: Beißzeit. 
Petri


----------



## Aurikus (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

Ich beschäftige mich schon länger mit dem Beissindex und ich gehe sehr regelmäßig ans Wasser! Ich bin der Meinung, dass am Beissindex definitiv was dran ist! Dazu sei gesagt, dass ich ausschließlich mit der Spinrute unterwegs bin!! Der Beissindex rechnet einfach den günstigsten Moment aus, was alle Wetterbedingungen angeht! Temperatur, Wind, Luftdruck, Mondphase, etc.! 
Man kann sagen was man will, aber wenn der Beissindex gut ist, Fänge ich grundsätzlich auch gut! Ist der Beissindex schlecht, fange ich definitiv auch schlechter, was aber nicht heissen soll, dass man dann grundsätzlich als Schneider nach Hause geht! Meinen besten Zander hab ich zbl. bei einem schlechtem "Beissfenster" gefangen!! 
Man kann es in meinen Augen als Richtlinie sehen, aber nicht als Entscheidungshilfe ob man ans Wasser gehen soll, oder eben nicht! Denn dann könnte man dennoch nen guten Fang verpassen, der mehr in der Erinnerung bleibt, als ein guter Fangtag mit vielen mittelmäßigen Fischen!!


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

Beisszeitindex, Fangzeitabelle... das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Donnerstage meiner schon etwas zurückliegenden Schulzeit. Der Donnerstag war der Erscheinungstag der wöchentlich neuen Bravo. Und schon am Mittwoch waren alle ganz wepsig auf das Horoskop und ob denn die Gestirne dem Liebesglück fürs kommende Wochenende hold wären. 

Index und Horoskop... so fuxxing useless!


----------



## Franky (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

Ich brauche keinen Index um ans Wasser zu gehen! Kommt Fisch is gut, wenn nich, dann auch!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Ich beschäftige mich schon länger mit dem Beissindex und ich gehe sehr regelmäßig ans Wasser! Ich bin der Meinung, dass am Beissindex definitiv was dran ist! Dazu sei gesagt, dass ich ausschließlich mit der Spinrute unterwegs bin!! Der Beissindex rechnet einfach den günstigsten Moment aus, was alle Wetterbedingungen angeht! Temperatur, Wind, Luftdruck, Mondphase, etc.!




All das kann der Beißindex gar nicht ausrechnen, denn er gibt Vorhersagen für 7 Tage.

In erster Linie ist dieser Beißindex nichts anderes als ein Mondkalender. Voll-bzw. Neumondtage sind die einzigen im Monat, bei denen es im Tagesverlauf iwann einen Index 10/10 gibt, einfach mal überprüfen, bei uns ist Sonntag Neumond, ergo-sehr hoher Index, erst zwei Wochen später wird der wieder erreicht, quasi beim nächsten Vollmond. Woher sich die einzelnen, kleineren Schwankungen im Tagesverlauf errechnen-keine Ahnung, vermutlich werden aber die Gezeitenphasen, die ja bekanntlich dem Mondzyklus unterliegen, auch auf's Binnenland umgelegt.

Im Großen und Ganzen also geht es bei diesem Kalender lediglich um Mondphasen und die Annahme, daß es bei Voll/Neumond die höchste Fischaktivität gibt, welche ja, je nach Fischart, auch nicht falsch ist.
Vielleicht macht sich ja mal einer die Mühe, und gleicht diesen Kalender mit der aktuellen Tide an der entsprechenden Küste auf der entsprechenden Länge ab, ich bin sicher, mehr ist da nicht dazu.

Ansonsten habe ich mich auch schon auf diesen Index/Mondphase verlassen, und zur entsprechenden Zeit gute Fänge gemacht, aber genau so schon viele Sternstunden gehabt, wo ich nachträglich einen Blick auf diesen Kalender geworfen habe und der Index ganz unten war.
Für ein repräsentatives Modell müßte man über einen langen Zeitraum unter gleichen/ähnlichen Wetterbedingungen die jeweils selbe Angelzeit auf niedrigen/hohen Index verwenden und sagen wir nach ein-zwei Jahren mal einen Vergleich ziehen.

Gruß


Ps.

Der Zyklus der Frauen entspricht übrigens auch der Mondphase, vielleicht sollte man diesen Umstand in den Beißindex integrieren, wahrscheinlich sind die fruchtbaren Tage auf halber Strecke zwischen den Hochphasen, da lohnt es sich eh nicht, angeln zugehen. Man muß dann zwar einen Kescher verwenden, aber die Biester sind bissig ;-)


----------



## Welpi (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ps.
> 
> Der Zyklus der Frauen entspricht übrigens auch der Mondphase, vielleicht sollte man diesen Umstand in den Beißindex integrieren, wahrscheinlich sind die fruchtbaren Tage auf halber Strecke zwischen den Hochphasen, da lohnt es sich eh nicht, angeln zugehen. Man muß dann zwar einen Kescher verwenden, aber die Biester sind bissig ;-)



Grade an den fruchtbaren Tagen lohnt es sich, nachts aus dem Haus zu sein und zu Angeln... :q:q


----------



## bacalo (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

@=Sten Hagelvoll;4003974] 
Gruß

Ps.

Der Zyklus der Frauen entspricht übrigens auch der Mondphase, vielleicht sollte man diesen Umstand in den Beißindex integrieren, wahrscheinlich sind die fruchtbaren Tage auf halber Strecke zwischen den Hochphasen, da lohnt es sich eh nicht, angeln zugehen. Man muß dann zwar einen Kescher verwenden, aber die Biester sind bissig ;-)[/QUOTE]


Bravoleser,
In Zweifelsfällen fragen Sie Dr. Sommer oder den "Apotheker" Sten H.:q

Gruß
ein Vater dreier Töchter


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

[/QUOTE]
Bravoleser,
In Zweifelsfällen fragen Sie Dr. Sommer oder den "Apotheker" Sten H.:q
 Gruß
ein Vater dreier Töchter[/QUOTE]



Dann bist du entweder passionierter Büchsenmacher oder du hast den Kescher im Auto liegen lassen.:m


----------



## Aurikus (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> All das kann der Beißindex gar nicht ausrechnen, denn er gibt Vorhersagen für 7 Tage.



Naja, aber all das gibt der Beissindex doch an! 
Ich kann jetzt leider nicht an den PC gehen ums zu prüfen! 
Aber wie auch immer, die Vorhersagen ändern sich auch mal Hieß es noch, dass es am nächsten Montag von 9-10 Uhr einen mittelmäßigen Beissindex von 6 geben soll, kann es sich am Tag "x" auch geändert haben. Wie bei den Wettervorhersagen auch.

Aber wie auch immer und nix für ungut. Mit dem Neumondgedöns wirst Du sicherlich recht haben!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Naja, aber all das gibt der Beissindex doch an! Ich kann jetzt leider nicht an den PC gehen ums zu prüfen! Aber wie auch immer, die Vorhersagen ändern sich auch mal! Hieß es noch, dass es am nächsten Montag von 9-10 Uhr einen mittelmäßigen Beissindex von 6 geben soll, kann es sich am Tag "x" auch geändert haben! Wie bei den Wettervorhersagen auch!





Da mag ich dir jetzt gar nicht widersprechen, daß hab ich nämlich noch nie im Auge behalten, kann also durchaus sein, daß der Index, so wie du es sagst, für die jeweilige Gegend aktuelle Wetterdaten zusätzlich einrechnet, wäre ja ein wirklich nützlicher Anhaltspunkt, aber im Großen und Ganzen geht es dabei in erster Linie um die Mondphasen, behalt das mal im Auge.
Gruß

Ps.: Muß ich direkt mal schauen, ich speicher mir das mal für die nächsten Tage ab und vergleiche dann direkt aktuell..


----------



## Aurikus (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

Dann prüf das mal ab und meld Dich nochmal dazu! Wie gesagt, ich kann  derzeit nicht an meinen PC! Ich muss mir am Wochenende ein neues Modemkabel holen, was mir meine liebe Katze zerfetzt hat und ein paar Krallen als Beweisstück zurückgelassen hat! Sonst wird ich es auch direkt mal selbst prüfen!


----------



## ayron (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

Ich muss Aurikus schon recht geben, aber es kann auch zufall sein.
Grade bei Beißzeiten, die nicht in den Dämmerungsphasen lagen stimmten doch meist überein.

Ein Beispiel:

Wir hatten abends aufgebaut und wollten die nacht durchangeln.
Die Dämmerungsphase brachte einige gute Fische, dann war aber Ruhe - Totenstille. 
Beißindex zeigte eine Beißzeit um 1 -2 Uhr an und fast pünktlich fingen die Fische gegen kurz vor 1 an zu beißen. Gegen 2 hörte es bis zur Dämmerung wieder auf.

Auch bei den Mittagsbeißzeiten so 13-15 Uhr hatten wir, wenn wir nachher geguckt hatten übereinstimmungen.

Zufall oder etwas wahres , da muss jeder selbst entscheiden


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Dann prüf das mal ab und meld Dich nochmal dazu! Wie gesagt, ich kann  derzeit nicht an meinen PC! Ich muss mir am Wochenende ein neues Modemkabel holen, was mir meine liebe Katze zerfetzt hat und ein paar Krallen als Beweisstück zurückgelassen hat! Sonst wird ich es auch direkt mal selbst prüfen!



Werde ich tun, schreib ich Montag abend mal was konkretes dazu, So/Mo hab ich jetzt mal als Vorschau gespeichert, ich gehe allerdings davon aus, daß die Seite zwar aktuelle Wetterdaten bzw. Vorhersagen angibt, aber diese wenn, dann nur marginal auf den aktuellen Index umrechnet, hab grad mal auf der Startseite geschaut,

Zitat:

"Wir sind der Überzeugung, dass der Mond und seine Stellung zum jeweiligen Angelplatz einen maßgeblichen Einfluss auf die              Fische haben. Dabei dient der Mond quasi als Takt- und Zeitgeber für die Fische. Stichwort: "Innere Uhr"

Wie ich bereits vermutete geht es hier in erster Linie um Mondphasen(Index 9-10/10 gibt es immer nur bei Voll/Neumond)

Was die Schwankungen im Tagesverlauf bzw. einen guten Index zwischen diesen Phasen betrifft, würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn(wie auch schon erwähnt), einfach der entsprechende Gezeitenkoeffizient der entsprechenden Länge auf das Binnenland umgelegt wird.

Aber wie gesagt, schauen wir mal ob, es da Montag abend nachträgliche Änderungen gab.

Gruß


----------



## Wuemmehunter (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

beissindex ist auch in meinen Augen nichts anderes als ein erweiterter Mondkalender. Das die Mondphasen etwas mit Aktivitäten unter Wasser zu tun haben, ist unbestritten.
Ob die Fische bei Neu- oder Vollmond (dann wird bei Beissindex der Index 10 angezeigt) besonders aktiv sind, würde ich  nicht unterschreiben. Ich habe in diesem Jahr mein persönliches Fangbuch um Notizen zum beissindex erweitert. Das Jahr ist zwar noch nicht zu Ende, aber in der Tendenz kann ich die beissindex-Ankündigungen nicht bestätigen. Bin dreimal bei beissindex 10 losgefahren und zweimal wieder als Schneider oder so gutwieSchneider wieder nach Hause. 
Wenn ich Ende des Jahres meine Aufzeichnungen ausgewertet habe, werde ich mich noch mal in der Angelegenheit zu Wort melden. Ich werde in diesem Jahr auf etwa 80 Angeltage kommen, das ist zwar noch nicht so richtig repräsentativ, aber die reine Zufallsschiene ist das auch nicht mehr. 

Petri Leute
wuemmehunter

PS: In meiner Region (Weser südlich von Bremen) ist es übrigens Sonntag ab 11 Uhr wieder soweit ... Beissindex10:vik:
Die Wettervorhersage sagt für den gleichen Zeitraum leider ein kleines Sturmtief mit einem starken Luftdruckabfall voraus. 
Mal sehen ob die zander beissen.


----------



## Schuppi 56 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

Na   da sag ich  nur  der Fisch beisst wenn Lust dzu hat und drum Geh ich nachts  denn  da sind die am Aktiver als am Tag .
und Wetter spielt immer eine Rolle  bei gewitter und Regen is sowieso  am besten  .
blos Schön wetterangler  brauchen einen index  ,was hilft Tiede ,Ebbe oder Flut  am See  bitte?

lg


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*



ayron schrieb:


> Ich muss Aurikus schon recht geben, aber es kann auch zufall sein.
> Grade bei Beißzeiten, die nicht in den Dämmerungsphasen lagen stimmten doch meist überein.




Wenn ich die wenigen, wirklich herausragenden Fangtage-meist Nächte bei mir an der Elbe nachträglich mit dem Beißindex abgleiche, komme ich zu dem Ergebnis, daß die Indexvorhersage/Mondphase nur zufällige Übereinstimmungen aufweist.
Von meinen Erfahrungen könnte ich folgende Prognose für Flüsse im Binnenland ableiten:

Beste Beißvoraussetzungen sind nach einigen Tagen konstanter Wetterlage ein leicht steigender Pegel bei Ausgangslage mittlerer Wasserstand am Angeltag. Grundsätzlich ist aber der steigende Pegel bei uns die wichtigste Prämisse.


----------



## phirania (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

Bei mir nützt das alles nichts ,ich fang doch eh nichts...#q#q#q#q.


----------



## macman (1. November 2013)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

Beissindex!? Da kann ich im groben AURIKUS zustimmen. Ich versuche an den Tagen wo er sehr hoch ist erstrecht ans Wasser zu kommen doch auch bei 0 gehe ich Angeln. Meiner Erfahrung nach haben Rotaugen, Brassen, und Hechte zu den Zeiten über Durchschnittlich gut gebissen. Kapitale Welse, Aale und Zander eher versetzt zur Dämmerung des Tages oder genau Mondphasig verkehrt.

  Zu nicht angebenden Daten beim Beissindex sind Gewässer spezifische Daten wie Hochwasser oder extrem Niedrigwasser und Windverhältnisse die an dem Gewässer Abweichend von den Wetter.com Daten sind. 

  Ein Beispiel: Beissindex hat von 15 bis 17 Uhr wert 8 gezeigt davor 2-4 danach sollte ein Sturm mit Starkregen Aufkommen und der Index zeigte ab 17 Uhr nur 2 an. Der Regen fing schon um 13 Uhr an und der Sturm um 14 Uhr trotzdem Ausgehart……. aber nix gefangen.

  Die Gezeiten haben auch mit dem Binnenland was zu tun. Durch die Mondphasen entsteht ja Ebbe und Flut, diese Auswirkung entsteht durch den Abstand zum Mond der das Magnetfeld der Erde beeinflusst. Also auch die Lebewesen auf Land und die Fische im Süßwasser. Warum dadurch Biologisch gesehen einige Fische verstärkt Beisslaune bekommen weiß ich nicht. 

  Eine Idee: bei Vollmond sind die Nächte kühler weil dann auch weniger Wolken am Himmel sind. Oft ist der Tag darauf auch Wolkenlos und die Sonne Heizt das Wasser wieder auf durch die schnell verändernde Wassertemperatur könnte der Stoffwechsel angeregt werden.!?

  Was meint ihr? 

  Sorry wenn ich es nicht so gut erklärt habe nur ich genieße gerade meinen Feierabend mit dem 3 Glas Wein.|supergri|supergri


----------



## Lenger06 (1. November 2013)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

Ich benutze den Beissindex schon seit einigen Jahren. Fakt ist der Index bezieht sich so gut wie nur auf die Mondphasen. Sehr gute Tage wo Werte von 8-10 erreicht werden gibt es nur bei Neu- oder Vollmond. Und dann fange ich auch meistens zu den angegebenen Beisszeiten gut. Allerdings fange ich auchmal super wenn der Index sagt es lohnt sich nicht. Aber wie gesagt habe ich noch nie abgeschneidert wenn der Index volle Punktzahl vorhersagt. Mir ist das egal ich geh so oder so mehrmals wöchentlich ans Wasser. Davon abgesehen ist der Index ne super App da er die Wetterdaten wie Luftdruck, Windrichtung und Windgeschwindigkeit immer auf einen Blick für den ausgewählten Angelplatz parat hat. Meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich allerdings nur aufs Spinfischen !!

Tight Lines


----------



## Andal (1. November 2013)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

Also ich brauch keine App, um beim Angeln festzustellen, ob der Wind weht, oder obs regnet. 

Und weil mich der Index sowas von gar nicht juckt, gehe ich jetzt ein paar Pellets wässern.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. November 2013)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*



> Moinsen!
> Ich gehe Angeln, wenn ich Zeit habe. Und nicht weil mir ein Programm suggeriert: Beißzeit.
> Petri



Mach ich auch so bzw. muss ich so machen. Da ist nix mit Raussuchen.

Ist mir daher auch komplett egal, ob es dann derb regnet oder übel heiß/kalt ist. 

Muss man sich eben ausrüstungs- und klamottenmäßig anpassen, dann geht das schon.

Find ich auch in puncto Ruhe genießen gar nicht so unangenehm, bisweilen an Tagen zu angeln, die vielen anderen Leuten (Anglern wie Spaziergängern) wettermäßig zu eklig sind.

Nur ab gewisser hoher Windstärke verzichte ich, heftiger Sturm ist mir dann doch zu stressig.


----------



## Andal (2. November 2013)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

Ganz ohne Index fand ein 20pfünder die Pellets sehr lecker. So ein Flusskarpfen ist immer wieder ein Highlight!


----------



## Jose (2. November 2013)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ganz ohne Index fand ein 20pfünder die Pellets sehr lecker. So ein Flusskarpfen ist immer wieder ein Highlight!




kein wunder.
die wasserschweine können nicht lesen :m


----------



## vermesser (4. November 2013)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

Naja, Beißindex hin oder her. Für "meine" Gewässer kann ich recht gut vorhersagen, ob etwas geht.

Konstantes Wetter im Herbst oder Frühjahr mit Tendenz zur Besserung...geht was. Umgekehrt so lala bis schlecht. Konstant meist mäßig.
Im heißen Sommer nach Regen...raus. Kontant drückend heiß, kein Wind? Lohnt kaum.
Im Winter länger konstant sonnig...geht was. Wechselhaftes Schmuddelwetter, eisiger Wind? Kann man fast immer vergessen.

Meines Erachtens ist im Binnenland der Luftdruck bzw. besser dessen Schwankungen entscheidend...weniger das eigentliche Wetter.


----------



## geomujo (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Aber auch die Mondphase scheint mit reinzuspielen.

Ich persönlich hatte mal einen Hörsturz am linken Ohr und habe seit dem einen leichten Tinnitus. In den vergangenen Tagen und Wochen war davon fast nix zu hören. Bei Tiefdruck wetter macht er sich aber unangenehm bemerkbar bis hin zur Arbeitsunfähigkeit. Auch Gelenke reagieren empfindlich was den Luftdruck angeht.

Will sagen, der Luftdruck ist wohl die Komponente, die der Fisch am unmittelbarsten spürt. Wasser besitzt eine große Trägheit in Bezug auf Wärmeleitung jechdoch keine Trägkeit beim Übertragen von statischen Kräften. So wirkt dann auch der Mond. Er wirkt physisch durch seine Masse und verändert die Erdbeschleunigung lokal. 
Der niedrige Luftdruck bewirkt das gleiche wie die Mondphase, er hebt das Wasser an bzw. macht es leichter oder besser gesagt es veringert die statische Last (Wassersäule) die vertikal im Wasser wirkt. Das Wasser an sich wird nicht leichter nur es wird weniger stark zum Ermittelpunkt gezogen.

Und das spüren Fische die sich im statischen Gleichgewicht im Wasser befinden natürlich als erste. Und wenn weniger Last auf einen Drückt kann man sich natürlich auch besser womöglich flinker fortbewegen.

Bedenkt auch, dass Fische die ersten höheren Lebewesen überhaupt waren und mit einem evolutionärem Alter von 400 Mio Jahren auch etwas mehr "Erfahrung" haben als der Mensch. 

Nun ist die Frage ob sich das wirklich statistisch bemessen lässt. Da habe ich meine Zweifel. Dennoch halte ich das wirken von Luftdruck und Mondphase für eine der wichtigsten Rahmenbedingungen zum erfoglreichen Angeln.


----------



## AndiHam (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*



MIG 29 schrieb:


> Von mir auch "naja", habe früher immer wieder reingeschaut und war immer eine Enttäuschung was Beisszeiten angeht, von daher schau nicht mehr rein.



Wird sich ändern, wenn Fische auch Internet haben, damit sie dann wissen, wann sie Hunger haben


----------



## geomujo (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

Na hier im Städtischen Beriech gibt es doch mittlerweile freies Internet


----------



## Trollwut (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

Für mich nach einigen Tests vollkommener Humbug.
Der Fisch frisst, wenn er hunger hat, oder sich gerade eine sehr günstige Möglichkeit bietet.


----------



## Ossipeter (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

Gestern wieder erlebt: Für Mittag zwei mal eine Stunde Beissindex Zehn angekündigt. http://beissindex.de/de/spot/select Ergebnis: Von 09.15 Uhr bis 14.30 Uhr kein Biss auf Schleppen, Dropshot, Fireball, Gummifisch, toten Köfi, Spinner etc. Fische lagen teilnahmslos am Grund.


----------



## Jose (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

beissindex ist top, luftdruck, vollmond usw. usw. sind ganz klare ansagen für angler.


für angler.

nicht für fische.


die machen ihr eigenes ding, auch gerne mal 'ne lange nase richtung angler.
ich mag fische #6


----------



## Andal (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

Und für Wobbler. In der Zeit habe ich gestern einen schönen und einwandfreien Rapala aus den Steinen geklaubt. :vik:


----------



## Mozartkugel (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

wäre wirklich nicht so verkehrt, dann hätte ich öfters den See für mich alleine #6


----------



## Franky (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

Ich glaub mein kleines GPS-Schnuffeldingens hat auch so einen Angelzeitenkalender drin... Ob ich mich mal daran orientiere??? :q


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

Wer auf sowas desöfteren bzw. regelmäßig Rücksicht nehmen kann, hat luxuriös viel Zeit und/oder wohnt quasi direkt am Hotspot.

Der normale Angler dürfte stattdessen "rücksichtslos" losziehen, wenn er Gelegenheit dazu hat. Egal, wie die Sterne grade stehen oder sich das Barometer an der Kimme kratzt.

Abgesehen davon ist die Page sehr unkomfortabel bedienbar - da kann man keine Postleitzahl direkt eingeben und muss sich von Hand auf der Karte zum jeweiligen Wasser "durchzoomen", um den Marker zu setzen.

Für meinen Geschmack deutlich zu umständlich. 

Schon allein deshalb: Einmal spaßeshalber aus Interesse probiert (ohne Beachtung der Ergebnisse, reiner Bedienungstest), auf Dauer nicht verführt. 

Denn effizient und zielgerichtet = möglichst benutzerfreundlich und zeitsparend geht anders.

Wer mir da so undurchdacht amateurhaft kommt, verscheucht mich auf ex wieder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

Vielleicht ist mehr Platz am Wasser, wenn man dann angeln geht, wenns (angeblich) schlechter beisst?
;-)


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

Durchaus potenziell ein sehr angenehmer Nebeneffekt. Je mehr Gläubige, desto größer die Ruhe 

Gab es da nicht sogar irgendwann mal son "Fisch-O-Meter" zum Aufstellen auf der Fensterbank zu kaufen (mit Mondsymbol-Anzeige aufm Display usw.)?

Ich meine, mich da an son Kästchen vor ein paar Jahren erinnern zu können.


----------



## Bleizange (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

Irgendwie erinnern mich solche Sachen stark an Horoskope: Irgendwas stimmt, aber viel ist auch grober Unsinn. AstroTV für Angler.


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*



> AstroTV für Angler.


Geil, riecht nach trashiger Marktlücke. Son blöden Channel mieten und dann irgendwelche Freaks für 5,99/Min. anrufen lassen, um akute Nixfangprobleme live zu kurieren.

Die Studioeinrichtung wäre allerdings noch sorgsam zu überlegen - die übliche Gefrustethausfrauenbeglückerfresse plus Goldkettchenkehlkopf und ergrautem Nackenspoiler vor Funzel-Firmament mit Steinbockwidderstier kommt da natürlich nicht so groovy.

Vielleicht alles komplett in Realtree (inkl. Klamotten, Tischplatte, Telefon und Hintergrund) - kommt dann optisch ähnlich psychedelisch verwirrend wie das rattenscharfe  Billardzimmer des seligen Elvis, in dem das Teppichbodenmuster nahtlos in Wände, Decke und Lampe übergeht.

Sollte man glatt mal angehen. Das Hauptproblem dürfte darin bestehen, sich nicht schon nach den ersten Anrufsekunden selbst realtree-rumrollend totzulachen.

Das wäre dann anti-abmelkend. Und das wollen wir ja nicht - denn wir wollen den brilli-besetzten Rolls-Royce mit beleuchteter Bordbar (bzw. deren neun; auf dass Oshos Asche vor Neid vergrault werde).

Pimper your bait for the love of cod.


----------



## Rocky71 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

Hat einer Erfahrungen mit Fängen bei Vollmond, und flachen max. 1m tiefen weiher/see!?


----------



## s3nad (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

Junge junge, der thread artet ganz schön aus. [emoji2] ich benutze die App, allerdings nur weil ich das integrierte Fangbuch so nice finde. Und jetzt weiter machen mit euren genialen geistigen Ergüssen. [emoji4] 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stacheljäger (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

Wer dran glaubt, hat schon gefangen. Glaube versetzt ja bekanntlich Berge. Nur eines ist jetzt schon sicher, der App Betreiber wird am meisten davon provitieren. Ne gute Wetter App mit Luftdruck usw. ist meines Erachtens die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Bleizange (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Geil, riecht nach trashiger Marktlücke. Son blöden Channel mieten und dann irgendwelche Freaks für 5,99/Min. anrufen lassen, um akute Nixfangprobleme live zu kurieren.
> 
> Die Studioeinrichtung wäre allerdings noch sorgsam zu überlegen - die übliche Gefrustethausfrauenbeglückerfresse plus Goldkettchenkehlkopf und ergrautem Nackenspoiler vor Funzel-Firmament mit Steinbockwidderstier kommt da natürlich nicht so groovy.
> 
> ...



Nun habe ich vor lauter Lachen Bauchschmerzen.

Wichtig: Es müssten dann natürlich noch die obligatorischen Angelutensilien angeboten werden. Natürlich keine ordinären Ruten, Rollen und Köder. Sondern von Angelgöttern geweihte Produkte mit Fanggarantie, Dann klappt es auch mit dem Rolls.


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*

Richtig. Erst mit Reliquienkult reibacht es wirklich sektös.

Insofern am besten Kleinode wie Babs-Fingernägel - jeweils eingegossen in einen kleinen durchsichtigen Plexiglassarg mit leicht magentafarbener Tönung (zwecks Eso-Essenz) und Loch zum kettenbefestigten Um-den-Hals-Hängen - publikumswirksam höchstbietend inner Glotze versteigern.

[die passende Kette gibt's dann logischerweise noch gleich optional gegen Aufpreis dazu - wenn schon bluten lassen, dann gleich richtig und dreckig]

Muss man nur mit nem gewieften, in seiner Freizeit arbeitswilligen Zahntechniker nen entsprechenden Massendeal abschließen.

Der haut die Dinger gegen entsprechende Gewinnbeteiligung nach erfolgter Formanfertigung dann raus wie Büchsenbrot, gießt sich die Handgelenke im Hobbykeller krumm wie ne knorrige Trauerweide. 

Seine Frau spricht ihn dann irgendwann nur noch als "meine Bonsaikralle" an und entdeckt seine praktische Zweitfunktion als humanoider Stereo-Haushundpelzfilzrechen auf Abruf.

[Trab an und scharre beidseitig, Fiffi war mal wieder illegal in der Brombeerhecke. Uns Hofhüter darf kein Rastafari sein - was sagt denn da womöglich noch der Postbote, der lässt sich nur von Strammgestriegelten stressen]

Ob son Fingernagel dann wirklich von nem echten Nagelfinger stammt oder nicht, ist vollkommen bums.

Hauptsache, es/er riecht danach und penunzt. Auf dass drückwillig schon zwei Wochen im Voraus vor der Fernbedienung übernachtet werde.

Das muss rattern.


----------



## hanzz (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Beissindex.de - Verarsche oder vllt. doch was wahres dran?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Richtig. Erst mit Reliquienkult reibacht es wirklich sektös.
> 
> Insofern am besten Kleinode wie Babs-Fingernägel - jeweils eingegossen in einen kleinen durchsichtigen Plexiglassarg mit leicht magentafarbener Tönung (zwecks Eso-Essenz) und Loch zum kettenbefestigten Um-den-Hals-Hängen - publikumswirksam höchstbietend inner Glotze versteigern.
> 
> ...


Kannst mir mal deine Medikamente schicken.
Du bist so geil Bluna. 
Ich schrei mich weg.


----------

